# Solar, Inverter, Battery Install



## NYS Prison Guard (Aug 25, 2011)

I bought a 45 watt solar power system and a 100W inverter for my 23RS. Is there any specific wiring diagrams available for installing this with 2 6 volt golf cart batteries? I'm wondering how to wire and if this will interfere with current charging system (110v or 12v). Any ideas out there?


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Does the solar panel have an integrated charge controller ? If not you should acquire one. The panel should be wired to the controller and the controller wired to the battery bank with an in line fuse for protection on the positive side.

The inverter did not come with a manual ? It should be wired right to the battery bank with an in line fuse on the positive side for protection.

Did either come with cables or wire for connecting ?

I am inferring that you bought these new, so I a, surprised that there were not and instructions. If used, of course I could see that they would not.


----------



## NYS Prison Guard (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I honestly did not open anything yet. My plan is to wait for the weather to break to put it all together. The solar kit is from Harbor Freight and I believe it comes with a controller, I will have to open the boxes and do some further research.


willingtonpaul said:


> Does the solar panel have an integrated charge controller ? If not you should acquire one. The panel should be wired to the controller and the controller wired to the battery bank with an in line fuse for protection on the positive side.
> 
> The inverter did not come with a manual ? It should be wired right to the battery bank with an in line fuse on the positive side for protection.
> 
> ...


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

ok. if you are handy at all, it is pretty straightforward stuff. electrical is my least confident home handyman discipline, but i was able to wire my system up.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Keep in mind that a 45 watt solar panel and 100 watt inverter is a very small system, that will be limited to powering a laptop computer, LED television, or similar electronics. If that's what you're planning to do, you'll have no issues, but you won't be able to make coffee, run the microwave or the blender. Two 6 volt batteries will store on average 220 amp-hours of power, and with 5-6 hours of dependable sunshine per day, the 45 watt panel will take about a week to charge a battery bank from 50% to full. Just some food for thought.


----------

